# Shocking discovery



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am only in my second week, but this morning I experienced fear like I have never done before.

I got my usual cab to work and he actually kept to the speed limit and didn't cut anyone up!! 

Has anyone else experienced this scary moment?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

It's probably his second month in Dubai and he doesn't know the roads yet )))


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Am only in my second week, but this morning I experienced fear like I have never done before.
> 
> I got my usual cab to work and he actually kept to the speed limit and didn't cut anyone up!!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this scary moment?


:jaw: We must report him to the Taxi Driver's Appreciation Society asap!!!


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

That really is an acerbic tone of sarcasm . 
I am from the same country and I totally agree with you about the recklessness of the drivers.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

am I in the wrong place, or have I missed out on something or maybe I have RTA written on my forehead...never had a taxi driver drive rash with me...not even this one time when I almost missed my flight


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

i always stay away from taxi drivers on the road, they drive more crazy than me !!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Must be your aura Oh.

I usually like their driving actions, very exciting and wild west    starts the adrenalin for the mornings.

And contrary to popular opinion I found Rome far madder


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

then I should invite you for a small visit to my beloved homeland...you'll begin to appreciate the organized driving culture of Dubai, taxi drivers and all.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

oh! said:


> then I should invite you for a small visit to my beloved homeland...you'll begin to appreciate the organized driving culture of Dubai, taxi drivers and all.


same feelings my friend, Russian taxi drivers are more than crazy, they are driving on the opposite lane and sometimes smashing the mirrors of the cars driving nearby... apart from that you will hear "anything Q##@[email protected]!^%#^@" from them towards other drivers on the road, so better keep ears closes...


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Am only in my second week, but this morning I experienced fear like I have never done before.
> 
> I got my usual cab to work and he actually kept to the speed limit and didn't cut anyone up!!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this scary moment?


Guess you haven't met Ella yet!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Panic over, Schumachers' arabian cousin drove me home in record time including swearing at other drivers for going so slowly


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Was in to smacking his steering wheel lots   but was very good with hand gesticulations


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Am only in my second week, but this morning I experienced fear like I have never done before.
> 
> I got my usual cab to work and he actually kept to the speed limit and didn't cut anyone up!!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this scary moment?


So you were late to work then!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> So you were late to work then!


Nope as they seem to be able to teach the Spanish a thing or two about manana could have sworn it said start at 9 but must have misread it and it meant 10!!


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

anyone else ever noticed how taxi drivers are on either one of the extremes....extremely reckless or extremely slow and naive? is there an on/off switch?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

AJ_DXB said:


> anyone else ever noticed how taxi drivers are on either one of the extremes....extremely reckless or extremely slow and naive? is there an on/off switch?


The on/off switch is call the Mighty Dirham. Green buys speed


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Panic over, Schumachers' arabian cousin drove me home in record time including swearing at other drivers for going so slowly


cool, welcome back


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When are you getting a cage of your own SBP? Then you can enjoy the morning commute all the more!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmm cheaper by cab at the minute!


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

oh! said:


> then I should invite you for a small visit to my beloved homeland...you'll begin to appreciate the organized driving culture of Dubai, taxi drivers and all.


Road Rules ..... Traffic Signs .... Smoke-free Cars
If you see these in Pakistan , its like an evolution of the economy

Ever seen an animal cart overtake a bus ....????
A ticket to karachi and it'll amaze you


----------

